# print/lyx doesn't build on FreeBSD-7 i386



## graudeejs (Jul 7, 2010)

Can someone check if print/lyx builds on FreeBSD-7 (i386 preferably, amd64 tests welcomed as well)
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=122122


----------

